# Περιστέρια > Περιστερώνες - Κατασκευές - Αξεσουάρ >  Χρειάζομαι ιδέες-συμβουλές για κατασκευή κουμασιού

## Petoumeno

Σκοπευω να αρχισω την εκπαιδευση περιστεριων ,και ζητω ιδεες-συμβουλες για τα περιστερια και την κατασκευη κουμασιου .
Αναμενω....

----------


## jimnikaia

καταρχην πρεπει να μας πεις:
που θα το φτιαξεις
τι χωρος/διαστασεις υπαρχει
ποσα θελεις να εκπαιδευσεις

----------


## Petoumeno

Δεν εχω αποφασισει ακομα τον χωρο για αυτο και ρωταω (δηλ. βορινο ή δυτικο κλπ , σε οροφο ή σε ισογειο κλπ κλπ κλπ)
Οσο για τα πτηνα, λιγα(γυρο στα 5, ισως και περισσοτερα)και μαλλον ταχυδρομους

----------


## Petoumeno

Ισως να με βοηθουσαν καποιες φωτογραφιες για να παρω ιδεες...

----------


## jimnikaia

γενικα για πουλια που θα εχεις και θα κανουνε ελευθερες πτησεις καλο θα ειναι να ειναι καπου ψηλα
πχ θα εχουνε πιο μεγαλη ανεση στο να ειναι στην ταρατσα ειδικα αν γυρω γυρω εχεις και αλλα κτηρια
οσο για το πως θα ειναι ειναι καλυτερα για μενα νοτιοανατολικο η νοτιο γιατι εχει λιγοτερο κρυο και λιγοτερη ζεστη και με μια καλη μονωση απο τη βορεια πλευρα θα ειναι πολυ σουπερ απο αποψη κρυου.
οσο για το μεγεθος θα πρεπει να ειναι αρκετα μεγαλο για να μπορουνε να πετανε και να δυναμωνουνε οι φτερουγες τους
τωρα περισοτερες λεπτομεριες θα σου πουνε οι πιο ειδικοι απο μενα

----------


## karakonstantakis

*
Σου παραθέτω μερικές ιδέες από φώτο στο διαδίκτυο !!  

*

----------


## gianniskilkis

Φίλε Εγώ πάτα στο google : *pigeon loft* και θα πάθεις ήττα . Θα βρεις σχέδια ,μυστικά κόλπα από επαγγελματίες του είδους και σχέδια για βίλες κουμάσια έως τα δικά μας κοτέτσια . Πρόσεξε πριν κάνεις οτιδήποτε για να έχεις καλή καθαριότητα που είναι μαζί με την διατροφή τους το α και το ω ....

----------


## οδυσσέας

δες και εδω.






και εδω.
http://www.volierebouwvanmierlo.nl/duivenrennen.htm

* petoumeno το ονομα σου ειναι *εγω?*

----------

